# Details of a ship leaving Southampton bound for Jamaica



## Curious people

Does anyone know the name of a ship leaving Southampton on 22nd June 1964 arrival in jamaica 9th July 1964


----------



## AlbieR

Curious people said:


> Does anyone know the name of a ship leaving Southampton on 22nd June 1964 arrival in jamaica 9th July 1964


I am sure a bit of a background story would bring a stronger response, we are not a Google service!


----------



## Stephen J. Card

You need to find 'Departures' for the date etc from one of the Southampton newspapers.

Jamaica? CAMITO, GOLFITO would be good possibility. Assuming you are looking on passenger ships. As AlbieR says, you need to give some more information.


Sephen


----------



## Curious people

Thank you. I am searching for information about a relative who was put on a ship in Southampton at the age if two. He travelled by himself to Jamaica. ..


----------



## Stephen J. Card

A two year old would not be able to travel on their own, no more than anyone could fly today. The toddler must have travelled with an adult, relative, friend of family or a nurse.


Go back to my earlier post. If you are in or near Southampton, go to the Southampton Echo and go to their archive for shipping sailing out on Southampton for that date. Or you will have to go to Jamaica port and look for the information there. 


Note: Most newspapers in those days carried arrival and departure shipping details, especially vessels carrying passengers. 

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card

I meant to say Southampton's DAILY ECHO.

Again, look for Fyffe's CAMITO or GOLFITO. They were normal run from Southampton and called at Kingston.

The sailing time... 18 days between those dates seem rather long. A week would be more like it.


----------



## Ron Stringer

When I was on "Golfito" in 1960 & '61, we sailed from Southampton on Tuesday, arriving Bridgetown, Barbados on the morning of the Thursday nine days later. There we would anchor off to discharge and load passengers and mail by lighter and then leave that afternoon for Port of Spain, Trinidad, where we arrived the following morning, Friday. 

That afternoon, we sailed for Kingston, Jamaica where we arrived late evening on Sunday, two days later. There we would normally first take bunkers, before berthing to discharge passengers and cargo on Monday morning. 

So the outward trip took from the Tuesday morning of one week to the Monday morning almost two weeks later (either 12 or 13 days depending on how particular you are about rounding-up or rounding-down parts of a day).

That schedule was maintained on each of the 7 voyages I did on the vessel, even on a couple of occasions when the starting point was Avonmouth rather than Southampton.


----------



## eddyw

Apart from Fyffes, Grimaldi/Siosa and Royal Netherlands SS Co operated passenger services to Kingston, calling at Southampton, at this time. As mentioned above, newspaper 'Ship Departure' listings should provide the answer. The 'Southern Daily Echo' is available via the British Newspaper Archive. Many UK public libraries have a subscription which gives users free access.


----------



## Smuggler

Some very rewarding answers there, I hope you get a good result in the end; it's nice when one gets the news one hoped for, and you look on course for some positive news.


----------



## Curious people

Thanks everyone for your responses. We've found out there was a nurse on board but it wasnt for him specifically. According to his passport the days i posted are corrrct. He did however arrive in Jamaica very ill as he was not looked after properly. We are going to continue the search using the information we have been given here. Thanks again.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Another place to check. 'Vessel Voyage Records'. 

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/help-with-your-research/research-guides/merchant-ships/

Go to them and get the record for these two ships, CAMITO and GOLFITO. As I said, these two are very likely. At least if you can check for the date to see if either of these two ships were at Kingston. If it fits, then that is good. If not then at least you can eliminate them. 


Another place, Lloyd's List. Should be easy to get to them for vessels at Kingston.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card

You mention there was a nurse on board. If so then there must have had a doctor as well. A passenger vessel with must than 12 passengers MUST carry a doctor and the nurse would not be a 'nanny' to care for child. The child would not be travelling alone, not under any possibility. Who looked after the child during the voyage? What passport did the child have? UK national or Jamaican?

Another possible. Find the local newspapers for Kingston. Shipping information was usually posted in the papers and those newspapers would be in Kingston archives.

Stephen


----------



## Engine Serang

I'm curious.
Are you looking for an Ambulance Chaser or perhaps a Lifeboat Chaser?


----------



## racepassage

Try the Kingston, Jamaica newspaper-the Daily Gleaner
it used to report ship arrivals and departures.
Some wag from Tate & Lyle ship phoned in once and was printed about the impending arrival of the "Michael Extractor"


----------

